# Family fun day marlin



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

Coco Loco left dock about 7 am headed east to area of Ozark wreck off destin. Good current, lots of flyers and some grass. Onboard myself, Kim (my wife) and 2 kiddos both boys 8 years old. Pulling plastics we got the whole show. We watched as a blue marlin chased, missed, and finally grabbed the port flat line with a red and black Sadu lure. Kim was in cockpit on rod while I ran boat away from fish after hook up. I knew I would have to come out of tower to clear lines. Boys were screaming "we got a blue marlin" at the top of there lungs as she treated us at a couple of tail walks and belly flops. I moved rod to chair for Kim as marlin settled in. After 30 minutes of pulling the fish had sounded and Kim was cramping up. We switched out and I took the rod as she ran the boat to keep the fish in position. Before I took the rod I put on the wiring glove pretty sure I was going to do double duty. The marlin fought hard for another 30 mins but eventually tired. My goals were to touch the leader for the catch, retrieve my Sadu(they don't make them anymore) and release the fish safely. The double line comes up 4 times this fish is stubborn. Finally I see color and the leader is up. I grabbed the leader while setting the rod down and pulled the fish to the boat. Kim ran the boat and shot a few pics all the while. I recovered the lure. One of the kiddos handed me a knife and I cut the leader just above the hook. I would have liked to removed the hook but felt that might be dangerous single handedly. I cut the leader in half and gave it to the boys as souvenirs for seeing their first blue marlin. Wish pics were better but glad we got some. Great family experience!


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

Coco Loco pics


----------



## Retro (Jan 16, 2014)

Wirelessly posted

Good stuff!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Fuel aside, you can't put a price on a family memory like that!! Thanks for sharing the report and pics. Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrats. Was the blue near the ozark? That's in the 300' depth range if so. Well done.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome report.


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

The marlin was caught 8nm ESE of Oriskany in 400"


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Good job! Is that an older Al Clark rod?


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

These rods were built by Wright Tackle in 1985. I'm not sure of the actual builder.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

AWESOME!!! Great times w/ family!


----------



## tanman (Oct 3, 2009)

Excellent job! Hoping for good water the end of the month. Got a few days mid week and want to go again!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's great..!


----------



## outdooraddict (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah, good family times- congrats


----------

